# Open back dress! need help



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

I have purchased a Versace dress I have always wanted,its the perfect black gown. 
I am going to purchase another BUT this one is kinda open in the back! 
I was wondering what I can do if I dont want my back to be exposed? can I get a lace panel put in? 
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clothing/evening-dresses/new-versace-black-wrap-dress/id-v_364212/ 
thanks

  this is the 1st first dress I got.It isnt open in the back and Im happy with it.





  BUTTTTTTTTT, the second wrap gown I want to get has an open back, in what way can I cover the back?  can I take it to a tailor?should I get lace panel?


----------

